# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Zbulohen 17 piramida në Egjipt

## fegi

*
Publikuar: Sot, më 25 maj 2011
Kajro, 25 maj  Një studim i ri satelitor në Egjipt ka zbuluar 17 piramida të fshehura nën tokë dhe mbi 1 mijë varre të pa gërmuara. 
Një ekip nga Universiteti i Alabamës ka analizuar imazhet satelitore të tokë që janë bërë me rreze infra të kuqe, të cilat mund të nxjerrin në pah materiale të ndryshme nën tokë. 
Mbi 1 mijë varre dhe 3 mijë vendbanime antike janë zbuluar deri tani, transmetojnë agjencitë. 
Gërmimet testuese kanë konfirmuar zbulimet e marra nga studimi satelitor  arkeologët tashmë kanë ardhur te dy piramidat nëntokësore. 
*

----------


## iLirjam

a mund ti besojm kti burimi???

interesant qenka,,,do Zoti kte lloj teknollogjie e perdorin edhe ne trojet Shqiptare,,sepse kemi shum gjera te varrosura,,,te vogla,,por te Gjalla dhe me vler kolosale ne te gjitha trojet ku kan jetuar iliret,,,

----------


## bindi

Shume lajm interesant ....

----------


## Libérateur

> a mund ti besojm kti burimi???
> 
> interesant qenka,,,do Zoti kte lloj teknollogjie e perdorin edhe ne trojet Shqiptare,,sepse kemi shum gjera te varrosura,,,te vogla,,por te Gjalla dhe me vler kolosale ne te gjitha trojet ku kan jetuar iliret,,,



Cfar pret nga keto zbulime ne Shqiperi ? 
Mendon qe kishim nje civilizim te zhvilluar, te ngjashem me ate egjiptiane ?

----------


## fegi

http://translate.googleusercontent.c...hRjog5-j2tRgtg

----------


## iLirjam

> Cfar pret nga keto zbulime ne Shqiperi ? 
> Mendon qe kishim nje civilizim te zhvilluar, te ngjashem me ate egjiptiane ?


Shiko,,,nuk mendoj per nga permasat,,por per nga taktikat,,


e ke degjuar nje histori legjendesh qe flet per nje gur,,qe muja apo halili,,e cuan pasi pin qumshtin e zanes???

psh kjo legjend qe citon nje gur,,ky gur esht i vertetuar dhe i dokumentuar,,

mynyra se si e pershkruan legjanda,,,ka te bej pikrisht me mitin e tij,,sepse sdihet se si esht vendosur ne ate vend,,por dihet saktesisht se esht veper njerzore,,
qe daton  :rrotullo syte:  parahistorike ,,heheh

pra egjypti,,nuk ka marr nga ne,,mynyren se si te bejn piramiden,,,por mynyren se si ta trasferojn gurin,,,e kan marr fillimisht dhe e kan evuluar ndoshta ne nje mynyr pak me efikase,,

dhe gjera te tilla,,dmth te vlerave te tilla ka sa te duash ne trojet tona,,

http://www.bashkiavlore.org/images/z...--VRANISHT.jpg
me fal se harrova,,permasat e gurit,,jan sa nje dhom ,,apo od burrash qe kan patur shtepiat e vjetra,,,dhe ka patur fuksionin e sofres se perendive,,

aty vendasit hidhnin rrush molla fruta ullinj,,ver,,ne ditet te caktuara,,,por tregon se ka patur civilizim dhe organizim,, ne te gjitha fushat.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Cfar pret nga keto zbulime ne Shqiperi ? 
> Mendon qe kishim nje civilizim te zhvilluar, te ngjashem me ate egjiptiane ?


Civlizim te zhvilluar kemi pasur, jo si ai egjiptian sepse ata jane egjiptian dhe ne jemi shqiptare. 
Nuk po themi te zbulohen piramida, por ke sa te duash elemente te tjere qe tregojne civilizmin tone, madje dhe ne truallin e  Kalase se Shkodres ka shume per t'u eksploruar ne te, sepse arkeologe te shumte e kane bere nje kerkese te tille, por ja qe nje "padrino" aty qe ka zaptuar gjysmen e truallit afer kalase me lokalin e tij, nuk e lejon; se normal kur behen bashke "padrinot" e medhenj qe na udheheqin me keta te vegjlit, nuk nxirret gje ne drite.

----------


## ajzberg

> Shiko,,,nuk mendoj per nga permasat,,por per nga taktikat,,
> 
> 
> e ke degjuar nje histori legjendesh qe flet per nje gur,,qe muja apo halili,,e cuan pasi pin qumshtin e zanes???
> 
> psh kjo legjend qe citon nje gur,,ky gur esht i vertetuar dhe i dokumentuar,,
> 
> mynyra se si e pershkruan legjanda,,,ka te bej pikrisht me mitin e tij,,sepse sdihet se si esht vendosur ne ate vend,,por dihet saktesisht se esht veper njerzore,,
> qe daton  parahistorike ,,heheh
> ...


Si eshte dokumentuar dhe ku eshte ky gur qe sipas asaj qe thoni ju mundet te jete sa nje dhome burrash?

----------


## iLirjam

> Si eshte dokumentuar dhe ku eshte ky gur qe sipas asaj qe thoni ju mundet te jete sa nje dhome burrash?


a nuk e sheh ne fotografi???

esht dokumetuar egzistenca e tij,,,esht studjuar,,dhe esht arritur ne kunkluzionin se esht veper njerzore,,,dhe ka patur ato funksione qe te thash,,me siper,,te pakten ne disa perjudha kohore!!

Guri esht ne fshatin Vranisht,,,ne majen e Lipes,,

Pesha e tij esht afersisht 10 ton..

----------


## ajzberg

Po,kam dijeni per kete gur,madje guri ka dhe vende ku mendohen qe ka patur shkalle hekuri[shikoje gurin ne krah te majte ].Une mendova se eshte gjetur ndonje gur tjeter,gjithsesi per temen ,Shqiperia ka plot vende arkeologjike qe presin te zbulohen......

----------


## the admiral

> me fal se harrova,,permasat e gurit,,jan sa nje dhom ,,apo od burrash qe kan patur shtepiat e vjetra


me fal, por sa kane qene "odad e burrave" ne shtepite e vjetra se nuk e di?
nuk besoj se kane qene te larta vetem nje meter e gjysem. apo jo?

----------


## Darius

Ne daten 30 maj BBC do jape nje dokumentar mbi kete zbulim. Ne mos gabohem do transmetohet ne oren 20.30 sipas ores lokale. Me siguri disa dite me pas ky dokumentar do jete per shkarkim ne ndonje nga faqet e torrents. Tek kjo lidhje ketu: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-13522957 shkoni ne mes te faqes ku eshte nje video dhe aty jep pjese nga dokumentari qe do transmetohet.

----------


## kleadoni

> *
> Publikuar: Sot, më 25 maj 2011
> Kajro, 25 maj  Një studim i ri satelitor në Egjipt ka zbuluar 17 piramida të fshehura nën tokë dhe mbi 1 mijë varre të pa gërmuara. 
> Një ekip nga Universiteti i Alabamës ka analizuar imazhet satelitore të tokë që janë bërë me rreze infra të kuqe, të cilat mund të nxjerrin në pah materiale të ndryshme nën tokë. 
> Mbi 1 mijë varre dhe 3 mijë vendbanime antike janë zbuluar deri tani, transmetojnë agjencitë. 
> Gërmimet testuese kanë konfirmuar zbulimet e marra nga studimi satelitor  arkeologët tashmë kanë ardhur te dy piramidat nëntokësore. 
> *


Shume interesant ky lajm! Shpresoj qe do ti shohim sa me shpejt "mbi toke"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endri_

Flitet dhe tek ne per nje qytet ilir te groposur por se di sa e vertete eshte.

----------


## iLirjam

> me fal, por sa kane qene "odad e burrave" ne shtepite e vjetra se nuk e di?
> nuk besoj se kane qene te larta vetem nje meter e gjysem. apo jo?


tu desh shum koh??? heheheh

lartesia e gurit nga toka,,esht nje meter e gjysem,,

se sa i lart esht guri ne vetvete nuk mund ta them saktesisht,,sepse nuk e kam matur me meter,,,por me oden e burrave,,nuk desha te nenkuptoj formen ekzakte te kuadratit te saj,,

por gjithsesi mos koft sa nje od burrash,,esht sa nje od grash,,ska rendesi kjo,,

rendesi ka ajo,,qe guri esht aty dhe fshihen 10 ton vlera pas tij,,

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Flitet dhe tek ne per nje qytet ilir te groposur por se di sa e vertete eshte.


Ne kete rast do doja te perdori nje shprehje popullore "ku ka ze nuk eshte pa gje"  :buzeqeshje: 
Kam shprese se nje dite do ta marrim vesh misterin, shume shprese do thoja...sepse nuk jemi aq te parendesishem sic na kane genjyer se jemi.

----------


## illyrian rex

> O Zot sa kam qeshe!
> Ky  kaloresi i skenderbeut, kishte bere ankese per anetaret tek stafi per prishje teme nga chit-chat, si duket e ka pase fjalen  per veten e vet.
> C'a nuk po na shohin veshet e c'a nuk po na degjojne syte!!!


Me t'thene te drejten u kenaqa. I lumshin kembet ketij multitalenti. lol

Ishalla nuk po e 'pershendesin' nga forumi. 

Do te me mungoj shume. lol

----------


## iLirjam

> Ai forum paska humb shume. lol


Nuk ka humb asgje,,perkundrazi aty esht gjithka e argumentuar,,

ata qe e kan perjetuar 3 vjet,,,e din dhe nuk kam dyshim qe secili prej tyre ka konsideraten me te lart dhe me te mir per mua,,

aty un i kam vertetuar te gjitha ato qe u kam then,,

aty un i kam marr te gjitha cmimet dhe titujt qe nje njeri mund ti paramendoj,,

----------


## fegi

Egjipt, sateliti fotografon qytetin e lashtë
Teknologjia hapësinore së fundmi është vënë në shërbim të arkeologjisë: Falë imazheve me infra të kuqe të bëra nga një satelitë, shkencëtarët kanë arritur të zbulojnë modelin e rrugëve dhe të shtëpive në qytetin e lashtë Tanis në Egjipt. Teknika e re ka treguar gjithashtu edhe vendet e 17 piramidave të humbura. 

Zbulimi është bërë publik nga një dokumentar i BBC-së, sipas të cilit fotografitë e bëra nga hapësira kanë zbuluar gjithashtu edhe mijëra varre dhe 3 mijë banesa antike që gjenden nën rërë. 

Gërmimet tashmë kanë filluar dhe kanë konfirmuar të dhënat e zbuluara nga qielli.

----------


## Darius

U detyrova fshiva pothuajse 2 faqe me pergjigje pasi ajo qe ndodhi ne kete teme eshte e paprecedente ne nenforumin e Historise. Chit chat me te neveritshem e me skandaloz nuk kam pare qe kur eshte hapur ky nenforum.Qe mos e zgjas me shume, kush do tentoje te prishe temat ketu me chit chate, komente komplet pa lidhje dhe ofendime ndaj njeri tjetrit eshte automatikisht i perjashtuar nga forumi pa asnje paralajmerim tjeter. Turp.

----------

